# Have You Started Your Taxes Yet?



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 2, 2020)

I'll start mine tomorrow. I ordered the H & R Block tax program from Amazon last week.  I've been using it for about 10 years now and find it easy to use. Turbo Tax, even at Costco is too pricey.  My oldest grandson and I split the cost and he comes over here to do his taxes. I get the Deluxe + State, recommended for homeowners and investors; it allows for five returns. 

It's been recommended that people file their returns as soon as possible due to the proliferation of tax fraud...people filing taxes in others' names and getting their refunds. Have you started your taxes? Do you use a program or an accountant?


----------



## jujube (Feb 2, 2020)

Mine's simple, so I just use a program.  I do have to get myself in the mood, though.


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 2, 2020)

*I have all the papers together.  I did learn that this year will be different, as I have to file a final tax return for Rick...not sure what that means, but I am sure my guy will know.  
This will be the last year I will use my tax guy of the last several years, as he and his wife have moved to another state, and they are keeping their NY State Clients as a courtesy.  But I will have to email him all my documents.
I have been told that from here on in, I can probably do mine myself as I need to just fill in the forms stating I had zero extra income over my Social Security.
Yeah..right.  I will go, next year at least, to have someone help me.  Thing is, me and "simple taxes" do not agree. I do not want to make mistakes*


----------



## treeguy64 (Feb 2, 2020)

I'll start mine, tomorrow. Usually, I send in enough completed tax forms to make a book. I started doing my own taxes at eleven, so it's no big deal, and the internet makes getting the right forms very easy, these days.


----------



## Catlady (Feb 2, 2020)

My tax guy told me I don't have to file, because I never make enough to go over my income limit.  He also said the IRS seldom goes after seniors.  I am very nervous about not filing and will still file for 2019 because I sold a lot of stocks.  Next year we'll see.  Opinions?


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 2, 2020)

Catlady said:


> My tax guy told me I don't have to file, because I never make enough to go over my income limit.  He also said the IRS seldom goes after seniors.  I am very nervous about not filing and will still file for 2019 because I sold a lot of stocks.  Next year we'll see.  Opinions?


You will have to deal with the profits from those stocks you sold.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 3, 2020)

I did a rough calculation at the beginning of the year.

When all of the forms arrive I will bundle them up and send them to the accountant.

I usually don't hear from him until the last minute when he files electronically or applies for an extension.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 3, 2020)

Catlady said:


> My tax guy told me I don't have to file, because I never make enough to go over my income limit.  He also said the IRS seldom goes after seniors.  I am very nervous about not filing and will still file for 2019 because I sold a lot of stocks.  Next year we'll see.  Opinions?


IMO it's a good idea to continue filing so that you have documented evidence of income in the event that you ever need to apply for some form of financial assistance like a reduction of property taxes, government-funded home improvement grants, home energy allowance, subsidized apartments, Medicaid, etc...


----------



## Buckeye (Feb 3, 2020)

Is it April 14th yet?  If not, then, no I haven't started my taxes.  For the past several years I've filled for an extension and do them in the fall,


----------



## Don M. (Feb 3, 2020)

Yup, I did my taxes, via H&R Block, last Monday, and e-filed.  I should have my Federal refund in another couple of weeks, and the State refund shortly thereafter.  I've used H&R for several years, and had good results...and it only costs about $30 for both Federal and State....a lot cheaper than going to a "tax man", and far less likely to have any errors, so long as I enter the data correctly.


----------



## Pecos (Feb 3, 2020)

I started working on mine about 10 days ago using Turbo Tax. Every year I experience some level of frustration waiting for various statements to finally arrive.


----------



## Linda Doc (Feb 3, 2020)

I used the same accountant for 12 years, no problems but he was a bit pricey. Then last year, my appointment was a few days before April 15, and I swear he had a mental breakdown right in the office. He cursed me, using the F word multiple times, paced up and down ... charged me $428! I file a Schedule C because I do freelance writing on top of my full-time job, but it's not like I'm a big business. I chalked it up to his being burned out as April 15 approached, but the icing on the cake was when he called me 3 days later with a question, and dropped the F bomb again a few times. That sealed the deal ... I'm never using him again, and will try a new accountant this year. I would do my taxes myself, but knowing my luck I'll screw it up somehow and then get audited. Also, I am very bad at math/numbers, etc.


----------



## Knight (Feb 3, 2020)

Done & expect return in about 10 days. Fidelity had a $20.00 discount offered if Turbo tax was used. This will be the 8th. year using Turbo tax. Total cost to file & have our return electronically sent to our checking account $20.00. Couldn't be easier.


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Feb 3, 2020)

My daughter will do mine, she used an accountant for  Bill’s final tax bill last year. She said mine would be a piece of cake.


----------



## Catlady (Feb 3, 2020)

I had an accountant do my taxes for quite a few years.  One year I made it a point to give her my paperwork six weeks earlier than 4/15 because the year before I was so late and was in a mile long line at the post office mailing my return just before midnight on 4/15.  I swore I would never do that again.    Two days before deadline the accountant called me and said they could not find my paperwork and she would file an extension.  I got real angry and told her off, she had it for 6 weeks, did she do other's before mine?  The next day she said she ''found them'' and to come pick up the return.  Amazing how anger gets results!  I dumped her a few years later because her fees were going much higher every single year.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 5, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> *I have all the papers together.  I did learn that this year will be different, as I have to file a final tax return for Rick...not sure what that means, but I am sure my guy will know.
> This will be the last year I will use my tax guy of the last several years, as he and his wife have moved to another state, and they are keeping their NY State Clients as a courtesy.  But I will have to email him all my documents.
> I have been told that from here on in, I can probably do mine myself as I need to just fill in the forms stating I had zero extra income over my Social Security.
> Yeah..right.  I will go, next year at least, to have someone help me.  Thing is, me and "simple taxes" do not agree. I do not want to make mistakes*


Have you considered using a tax software program? Takes the guess work out and H & R Tax Cut stands behind it's returns. Maybe for the next tax year since you said you will no longer be using your accountant.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Feb 5, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> ".... Have you started your taxes? Do you use a program or an accountant?



I get to 'cheat'. Wife has always done the taxes the 'old fashioned' way, on paper.  We've done our own taxes for 40+ years. She did start, in the past few years, to do electronic filing.
Taxes were more complicated in the past, but for us, all we have is income through investments and SS and IRA distributions. With the high standard deduction, we don't have enough of anything to itemize, so it's very simple. Even I could do it but wife likes to do the numbers and update her Excel spreadsheets. 
    I let her.....


----------



## retiredtraveler (Feb 5, 2020)

Catlady said:


> My tax guy told me I don't have to file, because I never make enough to go over my income limit.  He also said the IRS seldom goes after seniors.  I am very nervous about not filing and will still file for 2019 because I sold a lot of stocks.  Next year we'll see.  Opinions?


If your income does not come up to the standard deduction ($12000 for single), you need not file. I would assume you know what your gain/loss of sale of stocks was. 
   However, the 'warning' is that if you don't file, you are more open to someone filing in your name and not knowing it, meaning opening yourself up to potential fraud.
    BTW, I posted kind of tongue-in-cheek and failed to mention that wife is an AARP tax aide (and the warning about filing regardless of low income is given to all clients). She was also an accountant in a former life.


----------



## Catlady (Feb 5, 2020)

retiredtraveler said:


> If your income does not come up to the standard deduction ($12000 for single), you need not file. I would assume you know what your gain/loss of sale of stocks was.
> However, the 'warning' is that if you don't file, you are more open to someone filing in your name and not knowing it, meaning opening yourself up to potential fraud.
> BTW, I posted kind of tongue-in-cheek and failed to mention that wife is an AARP tax aide (and the warning about filing regardless of low income is given to all clients). She was also an accountant in a former life.


Yeah, I told him that if I didn't file I would not receive my refund of taxes paid on my RMD withdrawals.  He told me to elect not to pay taxes and I did that, so no refund waiting for me.  I could save his $60 tax preparation fee, but I still feel nervous about not filing, like I'm doing something illegal even though it's not.  I will file this year because of all the stocks I sold, and then maybe ask him to reduce his fee from then on.  Never hurts to ask, eh?


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 5, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Have you considered using a tax software program? Takes the guess work out and H & R Tax Cut stands behind it's returns. Maybe for the next tax year since you said you will no longer be using your accountant.


Yes I have. For next year.


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (Feb 5, 2020)

Waiting on Fidelity.


----------



## Uptosnuff (Feb 5, 2020)

Because we have rental properties our taxes are more complicated than they used to be.  We use a cpa.  Hubby keeps track of all the receipts, statements, etc. on the business that we need.  He has spread them out on the (seldom used) dining room table right now, sorting things out to send in.

This will be interesting because our income was cut in half last year.  I'm not sure how the rentals will affect it.


----------



## Pecos (Feb 5, 2020)

I completed my Federal return using Turbo Tax this morning, but it cannot be filed electronically yet because the Government is still working on some of the forms. Say What??


----------



## mikermeals (Feb 6, 2020)

I use H and R also but can not upload State of Il, investment earnings from Vanguard or my W-2's yet.  Though on-line chat they say an update is coming out Feb 10th.  I hope so.


----------



## DaveA (Feb 6, 2020)

Gave all the documents to our daughter.  She's been doing them for years and I've found it quite convenient.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 7, 2020)

I got started with my federal return yesterday and filled in all the information I could. Have to wait until the 13th for one of my Schwab 1099s and the IRS update that's coming soon.


----------



## treeguy64 (Feb 7, 2020)

retiredtraveler said:


> If your income does not come up to the standard deduction ($12000 for single), you need not file. I would assume you know what your gain/loss of sale of stocks was.
> However, the 'warning' is that if you don't file, you are more open to someone filing in your name and not knowing it, meaning opening yourself up to potential fraud.
> BTW, I posted kind of tongue-in-cheek and failed to mention that wife is an AARP tax aide (and the warning about filing regardless of low income is given to all clients). She was also an accountant in a former life.


Standard Deduction: $13,500 for 65 and older, if my sources are correct. $12,200 plus $1300 for 65+.


----------



## Catlady (Feb 7, 2020)

I usually wait until the first week of March or later to file.  I don't get my documents from Ameritrade until the end of February and usually they send an amendment a little later, once as late as March 8.  No biggie this year, I won't be getting a refund.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 7, 2020)

No..
.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Feb 7, 2020)

> Standard Deduction: $13,500 for 65 and older, if my sources are correct. $12,200 plus $1300 for 65+.


You are correct. More small changes coming for 2020.


----------



## Rasputin (Feb 7, 2020)

I file as soon as I get the needed documentation. I did so about a week ago using TurboTax free. I just saw on the news that TurboTax has been guilty of charging people for their free service. I've used it for three years and haven't had any issues....but I'll be watching.


----------



## HazyDavey (Feb 8, 2020)

We're going in next Monday to get them done. Another year has passed already, wow.


----------



## mikermeals (Feb 9, 2020)

I downloading updates from H and R Block this morning.  All is good


----------



## Knight (Feb 11, 2020)

Feb 4 filed  Feb 11 received direct deposit into our account.


----------



## sunnyac (Feb 14, 2020)

Got my taxes done the 1st week in February.  I've used the AARP Tax-Aide services offered for free at our local library for the past 5 years.  Not sure what program they use to file electronically but they give you a nice printed package for your records.


----------



## Pecos (Feb 14, 2020)

I filed my Federal and State electronically yesterday morning using Turbo Tax. By that afternoon I already got back text messages telling me that they were accepted.


----------



## Llynn (Feb 14, 2020)

Done and dusted.


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (Feb 15, 2020)

Had to wait until last night for final Fidelity docs.  I’ll drop them off to my accountant Monday and pray.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 19, 2020)

retiredtraveler said:


> You are correct. More small changes coming for 2020.


Just finished e-filing. The standard deduction for over 65 is $13,600.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 19, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> Standard Deduction: $13,500 for 65 and older, if my sources are correct. $12,200 plus $1300 for 65+.


Just finished e-filing. I'm over 65 and my standard deduction came to $13,850.


----------



## treeguy64 (Feb 19, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Just finished e-filing. I'm over 65 and my standard deduction came to $13,850.


Lots of misinformation out there. It is, in fact, $13,850, on the IRS site. Other tax sites have the wrong figures. Be careful.


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 19, 2020)

I got a call from my CPA this morning. For the 8th year I don't have to file a return. I don't have taxes withheld so I don't have to file to get a refund. I thought sure I would have to pay some this year but she said no. I'm happy.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 19, 2020)

Both Federal and State refunds have arrived and posted in the bank.  H&R Block worked great again!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 24, 2020)

Catlady said:


> My tax guy told me I don't have to file, because I never make enough to go over my income limit.  He also said the IRS seldom goes after seniors.  I am very nervous about not filing and will still file for 2019 because I sold a lot of stocks.  Next year we'll see.  Opinions?


I agree with Aunt Bea about reasons to continue filing. Of course you will have to report your stock sales because the IRS will already have a record of them from your brokerage. Not filing may send up a red flag. Another reason to file:  I know I don't have to pay state income tax because so much of my pension is excluded, as is my social security.  But this year, I got a surprise...I'll get back $50 as a homeowners credit from the state. Unlike last year when I had a capital loss and got back $21 from the feds, this year I'll have to pay $125.


----------



## ronaldj (Feb 24, 2020)

going this Thursday, we use the AARP help people at a senior center.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 24, 2020)

Got nervous for a minute. Got an email that my federal taxes were rejected at first (thus my state was on hold).  Turns out I inadvertently transposed two of the numbers of one of the Payers TIN. I was amazed (though I shouldn't have been), that the IRS data base picked up on that so fast. Within the tax program, there's an indication of why the rejection and where to fix it.  Once that was done, my federal was accepted. I only refiled the federal, waiting to see if the state hold is released in a reasonable time period. If not I'll have to refile that but they'd better not double charge me.


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 24, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> IMO it's a good idea to continue filing so that you have documented evidence of income in the event that you ever need to apply for some form of financial assistance like a reduction of property taxes, government-funded home improvement grants, home energy allowance, subsidized apartments, Medicaid, etc...


Aunt Bea, I haven't filed the last seven years. This year will make eight. Since I retired in 2007 I was only filing to get back what I'd paid in so I stopped having taxes withheld, Just keep the records you would use to file your taxes and you are covered for everything.

I really thought I'd have to pay this year but my CPA said I didn't owe any tax.


----------



## debodun (Feb 29, 2020)

All done and e-filed by a local CPA.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 13, 2020)

debodun said:


> All done and e-filed by a local CPA.


I'm so glad Deb...a 359 degree turn from your nightmarish tax filing situation last year.


----------



## debodun (Mar 13, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I'm so glad Deb...a 359 degree turn from your nightmarish tax filing situation last year.


It was two years ago I had the nightmare (but thanks for remembering). The CPA I had been using for years just sat on my return for some reason and I know he had done it because when I followed up with him, he told me the refund amount I'd be getting. Finally in November I called him and told him I needed it on file for my STAR tax exemption. Then he said "You should have said something sooner." 

After that I started going to a more local CPA on a friend's recommendation - don't have to drive as far, she's a little less expensive and gets thing done expediently. I was never given a reason for the delay in 2018 by the other CPA. He didn't seem very professional either. The last few times I went to his home office, what I could see of him as he sat behind his desk, was unclothed.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 13, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> *I have all the papers together.  I did learn that this year will be different, as I have to file a final tax return for Rick...not sure what that means, but I am sure my guy will know.
> This will be the last year I will use my tax guy of the last several years, as he and his wife have moved to another state, and they are keeping their NY State Clients as a courtesy.  But I will have to email him all my documents.
> I have been told that from here on in, I can probably do mine myself as I need to just fill in the forms stating I had zero extra income over my Social Security.
> Yeah..right.  I will go, next year at least, to have someone help me.  Thing is, me and "simple taxes" do not agree. I do not want to make mistakes*



Marie, for next year, keep in mind that IRS has an online calculator to decide whether or not you even need to file a tax return.  If your income is only Social Security, you probably won't even have to file a return.  Check it out.  You just enter your numbers and it gives you an answer.


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 13, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> Marie, for next year, keep in mind that IRS has an online calculator to decide whether or not you even need to file a tax return.  If your income is only Social Security, you probably won't even have to file a return.  Check it out.  You just enter your numbers and it gives you an answer.


I found out from accountant that I am set to no longer file.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 9, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> I found out from accountant that I am set to no longer file.


I don't know how it works in your state if you're a homeowner and pay property taxes.  I would have had to file federal taxes anyway but due to my pension and social security exclusion for N.J., I have zero income. Still I got a $50 property tax rebate for my portion of our co-op's property taxes. However I had to pay $21 to e-file the state tax form.


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 9, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I don't know how it works in your state if you're a homeowner and pay property taxes.  I would have had to file federal taxes anyway but due to my pension and social security exclusion for N.J., I have zero income. Still I got a $50 property tax rebate for my portion of our co-op's property taxes. However I had to pay $21 to e-file the state tax form.




Well...yes and no. I own a mobile home, and live in a park. I do not own the property, thus, no taxes.


----------



## Llynn (Apr 10, 2020)

Mine were done and dusted last month


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 11, 2020)

we got our refund thursday ,  in about 1 week after filing ..that was very quick...


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 11, 2020)

I had an appointment with the free tax assist program from Life Line in my county.  They cancelled it due to the coronavirus outbreak.  They have done my taxes for the past 6 years, so I am a bit intimidated about doing it myself.  What I am planning to do (when I stop procrastinating) is to file directly with IRS online.  Has anyone tried this?


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 11, 2020)

i use turbo tax to file


----------



## JB in SC (Apr 20, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> I found out from accountant that I am set to no longer file.



I would file just to protect my SS number from being used illegally. Happens more often than folks realize.


----------

